# Things I don't like about my APR Turbo Beetle



## cgrlcdr (May 21, 2015)

My 2012 Turbo Beetle has APR Stage 1 and 2 tuning with the APR down pipe. What I like a lot is the power and acceleration, plus the great gas mileage. It also sounds pretty good. I do about 2 hours of highway driving on week days and quite often I pull into work reading 37+ MPG. That always amazes me.

What I don't like is the low end torque steer and wheel spin. From a rolling start with the traction control disengaged, if I stomp on the accelerator pedal the car wants to make a violent right turn. I know it's going to happen so I immediately start to make steering corrections to keep the car going straight. Also, during hard acceleration the weight transfer to the rear of the car lightens the front end and the tires spin like crazy. I have major tire wear on the front.

Anyone else have these problems with their APR Turbo Beetle? BTW, my Golf R with AWD by contrast, is great at the low end. No torque steer or wheel spin, it goes straight as an arrow.


----------



## 2015 Golf R (Mar 27, 2015)

My wife has a 2012 turbo beetle and I have a Golf R, both have the APR stage 1 tune. The Beetle does have some torque steer when you are at a low speed and stomp on it. Love the power and I have learn to drive through the torque steer and the tire spin. The R with the stage 1 tune, what can I say, that thing is just a beast. Runs high 11's at about 114 mph and is straight as an arrow doing it. Very little tire spin even with the traction control off. Both cars will get 30+ MPG on the highway, and both are a pleasure to drive. Wouldn't change a thing with either one... stage 2 for the R later on down the road but for now I like it the way it is.


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

With vagcom you can enable the torque steer compensation which helps a lot with that. 

Oh and it has nothing to do with your tune, its normal for fwd to have torque steer, one axle shaft is longer than the other.

posted via tapatalk


----------



## cgrlcdr (May 21, 2015)

While torque steer is normal for FWD, the more torque you have the more noticeable the effect is. With APR stage 2 compared to stock you go from 222 foot pounds to torque to 300 on a Turbo Beetle. That's a big increase and quite noticeable when you stomp on the gas, much more than stock. I'm not complaining, I love the power, but torque steer and wheel spin are the price you pay. An AWD version of the Turbo Beetle would be an ideal solution, but I doubt VW will ever do that.

I imagine the Stage 3 Turbo Beetle is a bear to handle under hard acceleration.


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

Like I said try the torque steer compensation setting in the abs module if you can find someone with vagcom to help you out. It actually helps my frankenturbo beetle a lot ;-), its no lsd but it helps.

posted via tapatalk


----------



## cgrlcdr (May 21, 2015)

Thanks, drtechy, I'll give it a try.

Chuck


----------



## beetleman2002 (Jan 8, 2009)

cgrlcdr said:


> While torque steer is normal for FWD, the more torque you have the more noticeable the effect is. With APR stage 2 compared to stock you go from 222 foot pounds to torque to 300 on a Turbo Beetle. That's a big increase and quite noticeable when you stomp on the gas, much more than stock. I'm not complaining, I love the power, but torque steer and wheel spin are the price you pay. An AWD version of the Turbo Beetle would be an ideal solution, but I doubt VW will ever do that.
> 
> I imagine the Stage 3 Turbo Beetle is a bear to handle under hard acceleration.






I have never notices torque steer in my 2013 vw and I have APR K04 turbo upgrade on mine. of course I don't run anything less the a g-force comp 2 tire or a G-max AS03. but one other thing you should most likely know with this is that I do Auto-x and spirited drives a lot so I may be composting for it with out knowing it. because I have driven fwd cars all of my life. and that rages any where from high power holey crap car to gutless wonders of cars and any in-between. and now I have coil overs on my car but that only happen about 2 mouths ago and the ko4 turbo happen a bout 1year to 1.5 year ago


----------



## DirtyDubbs (Mar 7, 2009)

cgrlcdr said:


> I imagine the Stage 3 Turbo Beetle is a bear to handle under hard acceleration.


Stage 3 is easier, it just spins through 3rd in a straight line 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## oidoglr (Jan 26, 2009)

What about a LSD?


----------

